# Expat bikers



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi again.

Any expat bikers in the central region?

Moving there soon and bringing over my 1991 GL15 and VTX13, and from what I believe (thanks travelling-man) roads are terrific for biking?

So would be very interested in getting together with like minded two wheelers for breakfast runs etc.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

redwolf said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Any expat bikers in the central region?
> 
> ...


Gois and Vila Nova de Poiares seem to be the center for bikers in this area, with two clubs <GOIS> and <VILA NOVA>that i know of and maybe more.
There are loads of expat bikers in these areas so you should be in good company.
Or try a search for Moto Clubes em Portugal, or Grupo Motard.
Good luck.


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Many thanks guys, will check it out and search on line


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

*Bikers ?*

I'm a biker,but not out there YET ?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

bikersteve said:


> I'm a biker,but not out there YET ?


*SNAP* same here, though the fact I have not been out on any of mine in the last few years makes me worse than a fair weather rider...perhaps when I get out there I will have more time to enjoy riding my bikes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, I'm a biker in a car ( just bought over an LPG gas oven), here now but going Britwards at the weekend. Gois (a bad translation is the 14th concentration motorbikes of Gois ) in August run by the local club is worth even a short visit, 1st day is free. and it is a big fest in a small town. Difficult to get info from their website but there's stuff on yout*be if you spell Gois with the squiggle over the o. Other places have similar but smaller/shorter events, there's an "historic" bike scene but tends to be the smaller stuff and there's lots and lots of Motocross. There seem small towns here where you can but a new KTM but can't find a dentist. I am now going to go up my fave road with 30ish corners in 1.5km and try to scrape the back off the door mirror against the rock pretending my name's Rossi,


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

*coleio*, make sure that it is only the back of the mirrors and nothing of yourself, apparently bodies don't have a great time when they inadvertently scrape rock, have fun!


----------



## bikersteve (Feb 4, 2011)

*Biker*



oronero said:


> *coleio*, make sure that it is only the back of the mirrors and nothing of yourself, apparently bodies don't have a great time when they inadvertently scrape rock, have fun!


They call me "slow Steve " these days .im in no hurry to scrape rocks..ride safe..eace:


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

there is a senior bikers club that meet regular they have a feature article every month in the free newspaper, with meet ups and rides out,no they are not all oldies just think someone gave them the name, unless they all have side cars LOL


----------



## redwolf (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for this, sounds a bit like the Ulysses club, they only accept over 50's, the moto is "Growing old disgracefully".......sounds interesting!!


----------

